# Tomaga River 9/3



## lur3 (Apr 1, 2007)

Took the family camping down to Tomakin for the weekend. The caravan park there has camp sites right on the edge of a lagoon, which is only a short paddle through a narrow channel to the Tomaga river. Saturday arvo i had the boys go and pump some nippers while us adults sat back and had a quite beer or three. great way of getting fresh bait.

Sunday morning I dragged myself out of bed at sun up while the rest were still sleeping, paddled out to the river, dropped a nipper to the bottom and just drifting with the incomming tide hoping to pick up a flatty. Within a minute I was on, and landed my first legal sized bream from the yak at 28cm.

Went through a few more nippers getting a few small pinkies and a trevally. I short while later I was onto something a bit better, and landed me first flatty from the yak at 38cm. That was good enough for me, an hour on the water and 2 fish, so I paddled back to camp just in time for the waking kids.

Around lunchtime, we loaded up 3 adults and six kids into 2 canoes and 2 yaks. Paddled up river just past the bridge where there are some ropes hanging from trees over the water. The kids had a great time swinging, swimming and fishing from both shore and the canoes / yaks. We got a few more pinkies, a small flounder and trevally, when finally my nine year old got his first fish, a 39cm flatty (bigger than dads).
But guess what i forgot, the bloody camera. lucky my mobile takes a half decent photo, so that had to do.

We loaded up the esky, me sister-in-law and her partner to ferry them back to their car which was parked near the bridge, when we did another first. Tipped the canoe. Three adults, three year old Jack and my wifes handbag all went in the drink. My mobile, with the photo of Daniels first fish, was in me pocket. The attempt to revive it was unsuccessful. I was goin' real good.

Luckily the phone was set to save photos to the memory card, and the photo lives on.

Had a top weekend.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Nice report Lur3,
Congratulations to your young fella on his first fish, hopefully the first of many. 

The Tomaga river has produced some good fish for me over the years, but ive never found it to be a hotspot. I might have to give it another go soon, its been a while.

Well done mate. 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nev well done on achieving your own firsts, and so good to see the young bloke getting his flattie a memory he will carry for years I am sure 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrat your son for me and your phone takes pretty good pics compared to mine


----------

